# Pup has yellowish discharge three days after spay



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

My 6 1/2 month old pup, was spayed Thursday. She's been licking her vulvar(or is it the vagina?) two days now, and I noticed this morning that she was dripping this yellowish substance on the floor. I'm really concerned, since this could be some kind of infection of sorts? But I can't call the vet until Monday... What can I do? She hasn't lost her appetite and she would run around all day if I let her. Please help!

ETA: This morning when I got her up, she peed 6 times. I brought her in the feed her, and now she's outside peeing some more. Could this be possible UTI? If so, I have some cranberry pills... Would it be okay to give her half of one?


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

ember ,
I do not think the cranberry will hurt anything, and , if UTI it will prolly help. IMO 

I would keep a close eye on her and call the vet asap Monday morning . If she is eating/drinking and trips to potty are normal , and , since it has been three days I would say you will be fine till morning.

I am guessing no fever and whites of eyes are clear, gums pink and not lethargic...


Best , oldhounddog


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for replying!  She has no fever, her eyes are clear, and her gums are nice and pink. She's sleeping on the couch right now, but she's been busy all morning. So all is normal except for her having to take a trip outside every 20-30 mins. I gave her a cranberry pill that contained vitamin E in it. Its really good quality that my mom sometimes takes. ^^ I just went to the store and got some baby wipes for her. They didn't have any yogurt that didn't have corn starch in it, so I'll go out to town Monday for a better bran.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

ember said:


> Thanks for replying!  She has no fever, her eyes are clear, and her gums are nice and pink. She's sleeping on the couch right now, but she's been busy all morning. So all is normal except for her having to take a trip outside every 20-30 mins. I gave her a cranberry pill that contained vitamin E in it. Its really good quality that my mom sometimes takes. ^^ I just went to the store and got some baby wipes for her. They didn't have any yogurt that didn't have corn starch in it, so I'll go out to town Monday for a better bran.


ember ,
Sounds to me like you are taking very good care of her, and , should be fine till morning.

Some plain yogurt will be a plus. I just looked on a container of plain unflavored yogurt from walmart and don't see any corn starch , however your point is a good one. 

If you can find some plain yogurt with "live and active cultures" , but , without any additives it will be good for her to have a little everyday as the probiotic is a proven benefit for dogs and people..........

Please post and let us know how things are going.

Best , oldhounddog


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks, oldhounddog, again!  

My dad and I were checking closer, and I think it's called her vagina instead of her vulva that is discharging. Its still discharging, but thankfully, not as much as it was this morning.

She's doing great. Still pretty hyper. I had to stop her from spinning on her bed just a moment ago. XD

Would kefir be an adequate substitute? I'm hoping we'll be able to find some plain, probiotic yogurt without corn(as she is prone to allergies of wheat and white fish, I'd rather not test her on corn at this moment. Just what we would need is the incision site all bumpy and itchy!). Speaking of which, the incision site isn't red, the only thing is that its a little swollen, but not much.

I'm not sure if this would be helpful, but we had Pippa(the pup in question) blood taken and tested right before the surgery... I have no idea what this means, but maybe someone can shed a little light on this subject, please? and is this a concern(well, more than it already is.. the high parts is already a little concerning...)?

(((Click to enlarge)))









Thanks, 

ember


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Ember ,
I hope everything is OK with Pippa this morning.

If you do make a call to the Vet about her discharge , always listen carefully to the answer given as it may come from a vet tech as relayed from the Vet , and before you let them get away make sure of two things: Make certain that your question was adequately answered , and , that you have a good understanding of the response. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, keep any lab work for Pippa in a file for future reference to check for trends in any high value readings.
Note: make sure lab work is for your dog ( Pippa )

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I do not know about the kefir, sorry, perhaps someone else may give some info here.

You are very correct to have concerns about allergies ,and ,if not sure about the yogurt you may wish to check out a probiotic supplement from your Vet.


Sounds like you and your dad are taking great care of Pippa. Let us know how things go..

Best , oldhounddog


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey, oldhounddog,

I am happy to to say Pippa is doing great! The yellow discharge seems to have disappeared this morning. Last night, my dad got the idea to soak a rag in warm Epsom salt water and lay it on the swelling side(but not touching the incision) for a few minutes. The effects happened pretty quick, the swelling shrunk, and it hasn't gone up since then.
She's stopped licking her vulva, but she still potties a lot- in the morning mainly. Last night I took her out in the middle of the night hoping that would help a bit or at least give her not so much of a full badder in the morning. I'm not sure if it helped though.

I was able to get a hold of some probiotic yogurt(without the added cornstarch  ) today, so she's getting 2-3 tablespoons in 3/4 - 1 cup of kibble. I hope that's not too much... I'm still giving her a cranberry pill each morning. I'll probably give her another tomorrow, then take her off and see if anything changes. 

Thanks for all the advice!  My parents are pretty particular about saving any health records, so I already have a binder just for Pippa. XD I sorta know someone who use to be a vet tech, I was talking to her just today(she works at a feed store about an hour away- we needed bully bones  ), but it never occurred to me to bring along Pippa's blood work until I got there...  Anyhow, she said she'd love to take a look at it, so I'll be seeing her again sometime later this week or early next. The lady mentioned that some of her levels may be high because of stress. And Pippa _does_ stress out around strangers. So, maybe its not so concerning, I guess. 

I'm keeping a close eye on her so if anything changes we'll call the vet. I'm kind of hesitant now that she seems to be getting better though...

Thanks again,

ember


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Well , it sounds like things have gotten much better. Glad to hear this.
Your friend the vet tech can be a big plus for you with much helpful info.
The creanberry for a few days will not hurt a thing, and , a couple of spoons of yogurt a day is fine. I give my dogs plain yogurt about three times a week , and , always after anti-biotics.

You guys did a great job caring for Pippa..............

Best , oldhounddog


----------

